# bootcamp



## quick draw mcgraw 15

well the waterfowl boot camp is almost here. who all is going?


----------



## big_fish

this will be our first year we will be there both days cant wait


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

i know it is also my first year, i cant wait to see what they have to offer, maybe i'll see you down there.


----------



## ducky152000

ill be there, last year was a good time meeting feild and buyin one of his adrinline calls, i used it for the sept and oct season then traded for another zink call, i like his calls but still love zink calls. im sure there will be somethin there you cant go home without i know i baught a good bit there.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

yes trust me i aint leaving empty handed, hopefully walking out with a new call, choke tube, and gun case that is my to buy at camp list...lol


----------



## ringmuskie9

I'm planning on being there sat and camping sat night. Anyone camping?


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

im not heading there sunday early morning!


----------



## silverbullets

Can someone give me the details on this bootcamp? Where? When?

I haven't been or heard about it, but I would like to go. I went to one out by Pymatuning years ago that sounds similar.

Thanks,

SB


----------



## ringmuskie9

http://www.waterfowlbootcamp.com/

Anyone what to meet up for some cold ones?




silverbullets said:


> Can someone give me the details on this bootcamp? Where? When?
> 
> I haven't been or heard about it, but I would like to go. I went to one out by Pymatuning years ago that sounds similar.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SB


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

ring, if only i was of age..lol yeah that place the tilted kilt. looks amazing, i prolly couldnt even eat while i was in there. cause of all the hot girls


----------



## firstflight111

i will not be there..there are no deals your not going to find any thing good there .. . i will be at erie fishing haveing a blast 

for all you youth saterday will be the day to go.. sunday most everyones gone


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

alright this is starting to make me mad, if i am heading down I-71 toward columbus and i get off at exit.140 then u come to a traffic light, it says turn right and go 203.ft and you are at the camp well i was looking on google maps and cant find the camp is it on the left or right and is it hidden?


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

oh and one other thing is there a addmission fee, or a parking fee?


----------



## ringmuskie9

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> alright this is starting to make me mad, if i am heading down I-71 toward columbus and i get off at exit.140 then u come to a traffic light, it says turn right and go 203.ft and you are at the camp well i was looking on google maps and cant find the camp is it on the left or right and is it hidden?


You are right. Once you get off the exit go right then there will be an entrance on your left. The entrance is actually into a resturant/building or something but you just go through their parking lot and into the venue. There will be a gravel road at the south east corner of their parking lot.... that road will take you back. Once you turn into the entrance into the resturant you know your in the right place if you go down a little hill into the parking lot. There is no fee for parking or admission. Anything else I can help you will just let me know.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

ringmuskie9 said:


> You are right. Once you get off the exit go right then there will be an entrance on your left. The entrance is actually into a resturant/building or something but you just go through their parking lot and into the venue. There will be a gravel road at the south east corner of their parking lot.... that road will take you back. Once you turn into the entrance into the resturant you know your in the right place if you go down a little hill into the parking lot. There is no fee for parking or admission. Anything else I can help you will just let me know.


ok thanks alot ring, maybe i will see ya there!


----------



## firstflight111

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> oh and one other thing is there a addmission fee, or a parking fee?


no its all free to get in and park thats the best part

its a big place you cant miss it


----------



## BobcatJB

I'll be stopping there Saturday afternoon, looking for a deal on a dozen or 2 Real Geese. I won't hold my breath though, if firstflight can't get a deal no one can!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

There will prolly be real geese there for sale jb.........at full price


----------



## sc83

Was hoping on making it this year but I got to work both days.


----------



## firstflight111

BobcatJB said:


> I'll be stopping there Saturday afternoon, looking for a deal on a dozen or 2 Real Geese. I won't hold my breath though, if firstflight can't get a deal no one can!


i have 5 dozen  look on the net a guy had them for 75 a dozen but get the real geese 2 they look better


----------



## collegekid

thinking of making the long trip up tomorrow afternoon...what time does it end and how was it for guys that went today? Newer to the sport and looking to buy decoys.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

it ends at 3 or 4 idk exactly but yeah alot of vendors will be there.. some decoy companies


----------



## firstflight111

collegekid said:


> thinking of making the long trip up tomorrow afternoon...what time does it end and how was it for guys that went today? Newer to the sport and looking to buy decoys.


you would be better to find them on the net save your money ..its just a bunch of drunk guys just saying


----------



## BobcatJB

Wasn't all that impressed with the show. Not nearly as many vendors as I thought would be there. Did get the blood pumping hearing the calls and seeing all the decoys and dogs! Is it September yet?!


----------



## firstflight111

i am not even going to say it ... you know i told you so  just does not seam right at this point


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

BobcatJB said:


> Wasn't all that impressed with the show. Not nearly as many vendors as I thought would be there. Did get the blood pumping hearing the calls and seeing all the decoys and dogs! Is it September yet?!


it had about the amount i thought would be there. if u looked on the website it told you who all was gonna be there. and yes i know yesterday my buddies and i were in heaven seeing all the decoys, dogs and gear, and hearing the goose and duck calls. cant wait till september! got a new goose call and have a little over a month to get use to it!


----------



## big_fish

we had a good time and met Buck Gardner he built a call with the kids and then signed them we also met Jim Ronquest and he was good about pics with the kids I also won a zink DU addition with jim tressels signature on it PH1 call with a case at the pig roast I bought the last ticket and only bought 1 had people offer to buy it before I left but its wasnt for sale over all it was a good weekend if just getting away from home for a while with the family.


----------



## firstflight111

buck is a great guy ..he sends me the calls i use for the greenwing day we do every year


----------

